# Donner une douchette à l'iPhone 4 ...est-ce sans risque ?



## mistik (15 Juillet 2011)

Y-a-t-il un risque de détérioration (l'électronique embarquée, la dalle, etc.) de mon iPhone 4 à terme en utilisant trop les douchettes et lecteurs code-barre (laser rouge) pour lire mes cartes de fidélité enregistrées sur mon smartphone. Exemple d'applications : Fid (appli Carrefour), Moins Cher ? (appli Leclerc), etc. ? :rose:

C'est peut-être stupide comme question (j'espère qu'elle n'a pas déjà été postée ...) mais je la pose quand même. Si ce n'est pas le bon forum je remercie les modos de la mettre dans le bon (il est vrai que j'hésitais entre App Store et iPhone). 

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2011)

Non, aucun risque à ma connaissance. Cela ne crame pas les dalles, ce n'est pas assez fort. De plus, le passage est vraiment rapide.

À mon avis, tu peux continué comme ça, je n'ai jamais eu de retour négatif sur le sujet.


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2011)

Ok merci de ta réponse. :love:


----------

